# NJ ME Review Course



## jredmond916 (Aug 20, 2010)

As a part of preparing to take the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam in New Jersey, I would like to take a review course. I haven't had much luck in finding one nearby North Jersey (Hudson County area). I thought that NJIT had a review course specific to ME PE, but I've only come across FE review courses. Can anyone suggest a review course that isn't too far or provide me with the proper link to the NJIT review course webpage?


----------



## sanjay (Aug 25, 2010)

jredmond916 said:


> As a part of preparing to take the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam in New Jersey, I would like to take a review course. I haven't had much luck in finding one nearby North Jersey (Hudson County area). I thought that NJIT had a review course specific to ME PE, but I've only come across FE review courses. Can anyone suggest a review course that isn't too far or provide me with the proper link to the NJIT review course webpage?



Rutgers - New Brunswick has a course for PE Mechanical. I just joined (missed first two sessions.) Link below.

http://rate.rutgers.edu/programs/mechanica...e-review-course


----------

